# 10 GB Free Online Storage & Unlimited Bandwidth



## hakarune (Dec 5, 2011)

I wasn't sure who I should say something too, but there is a better service for free unlim bw hosting and more space than Dropbox. It's minus.com if you just create a public folder for say each phone or each phone&rom combo and link the folder page it gives unlimited bw, if you just hyperlink straight to the rom then at a certain point it gets throttled, but never turned off or suspended.

Also use my link and get instantly 1GB extra and everyone you refer gives you more space, up to 50GB -> http://min.us/rucQ78U

They have both desktop & Droid programs & all URLs are short.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------

